# My '79 VW Motorhome.



## skirk (Jan 26, 2015)

Hopefully I have managed to attach photo's

'79 VW originally from South Africa. I brought in from Belgium three years ago. Currently converting to 1.9 TDi from a Passat.


----------



## carol (Jan 26, 2015)

Love it! :wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 26, 2015)

Spacious and different!
John


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 26, 2015)

very nice indeed


----------



## 2cv (Jan 26, 2015)

That is really nice.

May well be worth doing some under sealing and rust proofing as it is from South Africa. They build vehicles there with no corrosion protection because they don't need it there, then when brought to Europe they rot very quickly.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool. The tdi will be 'somewhat' different lol.

Good engine


----------



## n brown (Jan 26, 2015)

i like that ! got any interior shots ?


----------



## MJK (Jan 26, 2015)

Brill. .


----------



## skirk (Jan 26, 2015)

n brown said:


> i like that ! got any interior shots ?



A couple after a bit of a refurb.


----------



## skirk (Jan 26, 2015)

MJK said:


> Brill. .





n brown said:


> i like that ! got any interior shots ?





st3v3 said:


> Cool. The tdi will be 'somewhat' different lol.
> 
> Good engine





carol said:


> Love it! :wave:





siimplyloco said:


> Spacious and different!
> John





mandrake said:


> very nice indeed





2cv said:


> That is really nice.
> 
> May well be worth doing some under sealing and rust proofing as it is from South Africa. They build vehicles there with no corrosion protection because they don't need it there, then when brought to Europe they rot very quickly.



It had some as has been in Belgium since 90's but this year once a few bits and bobs are done I am wax oiling :cheers::cheers:


----------



## n brown (Jan 26, 2015)

very nice,very classic interior !


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2015)

skirk said:


> A couple after a bit of a refurb.



thats a very nice collar you are wearing,minister then.:wave: love the van.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 26, 2015)

Lovely van inside and out with so much charm.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jan 26, 2015)

Really nice van , I did some work on one of those a couple of years back have to say though there is no way I could fit anything other than an original air cooled engine in one.


----------



## skirk (Jan 27, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> Really nice van , I did some work on one of those a couple of years back have to say though there is no way I could fit anything other than an original air cooled engine in one.



I know of a couple in Norfolk. All white and a mustard and cream. I am keeping an original aircooled engine so if I come to sell it has all the original bits. To a layman the van will look just as it should and have a little more oomph for those pesky hills.


----------



## skirk (Jun 28, 2015)

Out and about with the new engine and gearbox :cool1:


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 28, 2015)

Assuming its water cooled,is the radiator in the front,if not where is it?


----------



## skirk (Jun 29, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> Assuming its water cooled,is the radiator in the front,if not where is it?



Underneath between the chassis rails with a scoop


----------

